# The origin story of the 5 poisons movie



## Yew (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm sure everyone remembers this Shaw brothers movie. Here's some trivia on where the 5 poison story originated.
The popular writer Jin Yong first wrote Crimson Blood Sword(or something like that).The setting is a few years before the Ming dynasty fell. The 5 poison cult was a group that was made of the Miao minority. The 5 animals were the main animal symbols of the cult. Scorpion, spider....you know the rest. I can't really remember if the story involved characters actually performing martial arts based on each of the 5 but the 5 poisonous animal martial art styles were mentioned in the novel.

The golden snake sword style is used together with the golden snake sword and the golden snake projectiles.But the movie doesn't have this .Anyway, the movie is just borrowing the 5 poison cult for a storyline and expanded on it. The 5 characters using each individual style could be Chinese when you look at their clothing and hairstyle but since their real names are never mentioned they could Miao.


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 18, 2009)

hmm, I suppose this is the new version of 5 Venoms that you're talking about?


----------



## Yew (Mar 22, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> hmm, I suppose this is the new version of 5 Venoms that you're talking about?


 
Um.No.  I was referring to the old Shaw brothers movie.Everything else I mentioned was what was written in the Crimson Blood Sword novel by author Jin Yong which came out before shaw brothers made the movie.I don't know anything about the new movie.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jin Yong wrote some really good stories. As far as English adaptations go, they're not easy to find, but if you don't mind comic books, look up "Legendary Couple" and "Heaven Sword and Dragon Sabre". They're based on the Condor Trilogy, focusing on the latter two stories.

Also, Heaven Sword and Dragon Sabre was adapted for film as Jet Li's "Kung Fu Cult Master", though it only covers half of the story.


----------

